# Brides '09 Tribe?



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

i took a look but couldn't fine one...

anyone else getting married in 2009?

anyway, here's my stats:

*name:* amber
*fiance/fiancee's name:* brian
*how long have you been together:* five and a half years
*when did you get engaged:* at the beginning of the month (oct 2008)
*wedding date:* october 3rd 2009
*where is your ceremony taking place:* hopefully in a public park in brian's hometown. it has this really cool labyrinth in it.
*what kind of wedding are you having:* a small outdoor handfasting (20 people including us) then a dinner with our ceremony guests, then a rockin' after party with all the friends.


----------



## gerlassie (May 26, 2007)

Hey Amber!

Congrats!!! My husband and I have been together for 5 years and have 2 children together ( I also have a son from a previous marrige). We have loosely talked about getting married "again" and having a Native American Shaman preside. His parents are way up in the mountains of Colorado and we think it would be amazing to share some of my heritage (Indian) with our children. I don't check MDC very often so, feel free to PM me if you want to chat.

gerlassie


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you!!














:

wow, that sounds really cool!

(ignore the fact that i forgot to check my own thread, lol).

anyway, any other '09 brides out there?


----------



## bluedaaria (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi









We are getting married February 2009. That is almost around the corner! We haven't found a place to have our ceremony yet....since we are having a winter wedding, outdoors is out of the questions







: But we have narrowed down some options for the dinner/reception. It will likely be in a small restaurant. We want a cozy, intimate feel. We will probably be having around 40 guests, mostly family, and maybe a few friends. The only things that are really finalized is that we have our Judge, and I have my dress. Oh, and the photographer will be a family member. We are trying to keep cost really low, we rather put the money towards travel and going back to school.


----------



## ladyinred (Jan 30, 2008)

I feel like I'm stalking you Akaisha! Seems like I'm on all the same threads you're on!

We are _hopefully_ getting married in 2009, as long as I manage to get a full time teaching job this year.

We've known each other for just over three years (feels like much longer) and have lived together for about almost two years.
We got engaged last March, just a random Sunday afternoon, we were lazing around in our pj's when he decided that it was the perfect time (he'd had the ring for about two weeks) because there was a pretty snowfall.
We're hoping to get married in the summer of 2009, probably in July, but haven't set a date yet.
We're getting married in Sackville New Brunswick because his family is from there, I went to University there for four years and it's very central to our friends and family who are mostly in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia (Sackville's pretty much on the border). We haven't picked a venue yet, probably not outdoors though because Sackville is known for its wind which is unfortunate because I would love to get married outside. We're probably going to have a mixture of handfasting/wedding as I'm pagan, Df is agnostic, my family is culturally Catholic and his family is Anglican. We're having a mid sized wedding, about 75 guests because we both have big families and I really want my family and friends to be there as we're very close.

Oh, so we don't have a date set, but I have my dress! I went to a closing out sale this summer and they had these beautiful dresses for only $200! I found the perfect dress (more fancy than I had anticipated) but I







it so i have a dress









Can't wait to hear other people's plans!


----------

